# Hello from Michigan!!



## jackeetm (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey everyone.  My name is Jackee and I joined Specktra back in 2008, but have lurked more than anything.  I am now starting to participate a little more, and wanted to re-introduce myself.  

I am such a makeup addict and not many around me are as enthusiastic about it as I am.  I pretty much have my very own MAC, Sephora, and Ulta store in my closet!  It's nice to have forums like this to come to.  We all understand each other!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Woo hoo!!

When I get excited about a new collection or products I just purchased, this is me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













:happydan  ce:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







When I tell my friends who are not makeup enthusiasts about makeup collections and products that I purchased, they look like this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Needless to say, I need you guys!  I look forward to getting to know you all soon!

Jackee


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Jackee! I'm from Michigan too. Welcome to Specktra


----------



## n_c (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello, fellow Michigander.


----------



## jackeetm (Aug 25, 2010)

Yay....some more Michiganders!  Thanks for the welcome everyone!!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome Jackee!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 26, 2010)

to the forum Jackee!


----------



## winli (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello, fellow Michigander.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_________
louis vuitton handbags|gucci|louis vuitton


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Jackee!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's nice to have you finally posting!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra, Jackee!

I totally get this:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackeetm* 

 
_When I get excited about a new collection or products I just purchased, this is me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













:happydan  ce:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







When I tell my friends who are not makeup enthusiasts about makeup collections and products that I purchased, they look like this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Needless to say, I need you guys!  I look forward to getting to know you all soon!
_


----------



## Susanne (Sep 20, 2010)

Jackee!


----------



## nunu (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome Jackee!


----------

